
Show HN: Neon – Generative art piece made using 2D vector field - stankot
https://neon-v1.netlify.com/
======
stankot
Author here, this is my first generative art project that I'm remotely
satisfied with. I'm new to the whole thing, but I'm having a lot of fun making
these things.

As you play with parameters, unique URL will be generatred for easy sharing.

Output is a SVG file that can be downloaded. I want to do some pen plotting in
the future, therefore I prefer to work with vectors.

Any feedback is welcome! <3

~~~
zengid
This is really cool, thanks for sharing! If I were to suggest some features I
would personally like (so feel free to ignore), it would be cool if the
coloring could be constrained to a set of analogous colors [1] so it feels
like they are made up of "similar materials".

[1] [https://www.colorpsychology.org/analogous-
colors/](https://www.colorpsychology.org/analogous-colors/)

~~~
stankot
Thank you!

Honestly, I really like "neon" color chaos. But it shouldn't be too hard to
change. If you want to try it locally, you only need to change few lines
responsible for color generation:

[https://github.com/Stanko/neon/blob/master/src/utils/generat...](https://github.com/Stanko/neon/blob/master/src/utils/generate-
line.js#L3-L7)

"rng" property is a seeded random generator you can use instead of Math.random

I'll add a short section in readme about running it locally.

------
achow
Very cool!

My unique ID using only my username as seed parameters (achow):

[https://neon-v1.netlify.com/#/false/15/15/50/50/200/5/achow/...](https://neon-v1.netlify.com/#/false/15/15/50/50/200/5/achow/achow/achow)

------
oddnearfuture
This is great would love to use a piece from this as my desktop background.
Having trouble downloading images though!

~~~
stankot
Darn, it took me a while to replicate failed downloads.

Everything is generated on the client side, including file to download. Some
browsers (I know Chrome for sure) have a size limitation for files you can
generate and download on the client.

As a workaround, try Firefox or Safari, or manually copy SVG's code from the
inspector.

I'm not sure how to fix it atm, but I'll look into it.

EDIT: I think I fixed it, but if you still encounter it, please open an issue
on GitHub. Thanks!

